# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  Getting close to initial KS awards

## WayTooManyHobbies

Greetings, all.

Probably like many of you, I jumped on the Micro KS project, and am waiting for my super-cheap early bird reward.  However, at least some people also jumped on the earlier releases which are scheduled to start in October.  Are any board members in that pool, and if so can we convince you to post first impressions and build shots?

----------


## Barmonster

Sorry to disappoint You, but we aren't getting close to the initial KS-rewards, we already passed the first shipping-date (remember the "Superstar Backers" tier!) without confirmation of M3D that they sent anything out and of course no confirmation of a backer getting anything, yet they said in their last update, that everything was perfectly in time, when they were late already. Plus they promised a big update with the final tech specs that is two weeks overdue now. This is increasingly worrying...  :Frown:

----------


## WayTooManyHobbies

> Sorry to disappoint You, but we aren't getting close to the initial KS-rewards, we already passed the first shipping-date (remember the "Superstar Backers" tier!) without confirmation of M3D that they sent anything out and of course no confirmation of a backer getting anything, yet they said in their last update, that everything was perfectly in time, when they were late already. Plus they promised a big update with the final tech specs that is two weeks overdue now. This is increasingly worrying...


I certainly understand your concern, but I have yet to back a Kickstarter project that didn't run late.  We have at least seen pictures, via their updates, that show a number of frames, extruders, and other components - probably real.  There are relatively few superstar backers, and I would expect M3D to trumpet their first shipments, but they might be trying to keep things low key while the first round of bugs are worked out.  Still, waiting is never much fun.

----------


## WayTooManyHobbies

As luck and irony would have it, an update was posted last night.  No word on shipping to the super backers, but there is information on the delay and its causes.  M3D has also posted some additional information on the specifications for the machine.  

The update is available at https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-printer/posts.

----------


## Barmonster

yup, that's what I call timing! ;-) Still this campaign is turning to a direction that I don't like. In the last update they imply that we should all be happy that they decided that we will get a full-sized-spool of filaments with the Micro and not just test-spools, yet they NEVER said, that the spool the Micro will come with would only be a small test-spool. Also everyone expected to be able to choose what material and color this spool will be until the last update...and calling it a "free spool" is somewhat misleading as it is clearly part of every reward that includes a printer. I know, that these are all just minor problems, but alltogether they show a certain behaviour and disrespect for their backers. I don'
t want to say, that M3D is trying to fraud us backers, but they sure are spreading a lot of misleading information...

----------


## WayTooManyHobbies

So, did anyone go to the New York World Maker Faire?  Care to share any impressions you might have of the Micro?

----------


## RAMTechRob

There are alot of videos on Instagram from attendees.

As far as I'm concerned, I would rather wait than have them put out a sub-par machine.  I don;t need the $20 in filament either, I would rather have a better machine.  It will be interesting to see the final products, since they didn;t spend a whole lot of fancy marketing videos and smoke and mirrors like the last big printer release.

----------


## WayTooManyHobbies

Another update was released on Kickstarter last night.  They are acknowledging being behind on the beta units, and say they are working to catch up.  I'd really like to see more videos of the machine printing, and pictures of the output.

A couple of details were mentioned regarding the software.  I am definitely planning to run this from a Linux-based system (Octoprint), so it should be "interesting".

----------


## Duck

I sure wish they'd update just a little bit more often - even just a quick comment to say "everything's A-OK."  Even if there were a delay, it'd be better to hear about it, rather than silence.

----------


## Duck

Update 20 was just posted:  https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-printer/posts

----------


## WayTooManyHobbies

Interesting update - these are the first substantive pictures I've seen that show builds.  Also, it sounds like there are some beta printers out there, although I haven't found any unboxings or print videos on YouTube.

The build pictures are interesting, and show some definite issues which they discuss in the update.  It also really sounds like they are heavily dependent on their developed software.  I am planning to run this via Octoprint, so I hope they make good on the promise of supporting existing slicers.

----------


## Duck

November Update:  https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-printer/posts

Untitled by Defining the Next Generation of 3D Printers, on Flickr

This is an awful nice looking little casting!

----------


## WayTooManyHobbies

It's nice that a number of pictures showing actual prints are included with this update.  This seems to match my impression of the machine so far - it will be slow, but will be capable of making nice prints.  If the software is sufficiently mature when the printers get into the wild (meaning that you don't need to tweak for every part), it looks to me like the results will be not quite as good looking as what we get from our Makerbot Replicator 2X.  That's acceptable if it comes at the lower end of the print speed spectrum, and quite good if it comes at the top end of the speed.

Based on that, I remain concerned about support for Slic3r and some of the other tools.  If the software magic is in the printer's firmware, fantastic.  If it's in a proprietary Windows/Mac interface, not as good.

----------


## Duck

I have some concerns about the sample images; lots of warping, stringing, bad "first layer" kind of stuff.  The 10.00 micrometer pic is useless - it's not measuring anything!  I had asked for a dimension pic like that in a previous update but the quality of that part and the quality of some of the parts here are worlds apart.  Also I don't see the filament going up from the base through the feed tube to the head - it's always coming from a spool sitting next to the printer.

I have a CubeX and while that thing is buggier than a campfire in Northern Ontario, at least I can get it to spit out something decent with KISSlicer.  I hear you on the firmware/software thing - I hope you're right!

I also hope they'll do a way better job with the packaging - the Formlabs printer we got came in a beautiful "plain" cardboard box... it doesn't take much effort to get some nice stuff like that done up to really finish it off.

----------


## Duck

Update 22 is out:  https://www.kickstarter.com/projects.../posts/1041934

----------


## Duck

With all these August printers now being out, and the November backers getting their surveys... I wonder why there are no YouTube videos or blog posts with tons of unboxing photos etc out there. Has anyone come across any yet?

----------


## RAMTechRob

2 more weeks and I will make one for unboxing and printing.

----------


## Duck

Are you a November backer and just got a survey?

----------


## WayTooManyHobbies

> 2 more weeks and I will make one for unboxing and printing.


I'll be looking forward to hearing about your experience!  I've been checking YouTube daily, and nothing has turned up.

----------


## Duck

I thought I was the only one who did that!  :Smile: 

These just showed up!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9I-Hnt55JRM

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbs...XD_7jJYKMdSJhw

----------


## WayTooManyHobbies

Good Catch!

The gentleman who loaded the first video is watching - he promised to upload an update when he had a successful print.

----------


## Duck

http://youtu.be/1D89-663YwI

This looks bad.  :Frown:  I hope it's all just because of a too-high first layer, but the start if extrusion looks bad and there's a bunch of crap bits floating around.

----------


## WayTooManyHobbies

Yes, it's not very reassuring.  I am hoping that the firmware results in close to a plug and play printer setup, rather than having to fiddle around with the thing to get decent results.  I think these beta units are coming with BuildTak surfaces, which are extremely sensitive to the thickness of the first layer.  For what it's worth, we found that if the first layer is the right height or too squashed, ABS sticks to BuildTak like crazy.  If the first layer is too high, it doesn't seem to stick at all.

Keeping my fingers crossed!

----------


## RAMTechRob

> 2 more weeks and I will make one for unboxing and printing.





> Are you a November backer and just got a survey?



Yes, about a week ago now.

----------


## Duck

:EEK!:

----------


## Duck



----------


## icanthinkofanid

> 




These are are my videos, if there is anything you'd like to see just let me know. I've had my printer about 1 month now. There's been lots of kinks but the team at m3d are working hard on fixing them.

Also I have a short unboxing video. Maybe I'll post it later, it needed a bit of editing.

----------


## Duck

Would love to see the unboxing! Could you make a video showing the auto-levelling sequence and perhaps a "tour" of the machine (what's under the build plate, how does the extruder cover come off, etc).

Thanks!

----------


## WayTooManyHobbies

It's great that you're posting these - tremendously reassuring to see a functioning printer!  Thanks very much!

----------


## icanthinkofanid

As soon as I find the video I recorded during unboxing I will post it. It was very short. I will also do some how to's on loading filaments internally and externally and the extruded cover. Maybe even show you around the software which is very basic. Expect some more tonight.

As for the auto leveling it is not active in the beta units. The team at M3d has promised to have it working soon, they will be getting our beta units back and refitting them with the components required for it around the time the production units ship.  At that time they plan to refit all the beta units with the new pullyes(due to serious error mine as already been fitted with the new pullyes).

----------


## RAMTechRob

Just got the e-mail that I can wait 2 months for a really fixed up version, or get delivery in 2 weeks for a not so much printer.  I'm waiting.  My Delta Orion is running awesome, and this M3D was more of a curiosity, so better to wait.

----------


## Duck

Yes, I think most people agree that it will be worth it to wait.  In some of the YouTube videos for example you can see the eccentricity of the bridge drive pulleys that they have mentioned as being problematic in a few of their updates.  Best to get that (and the software/material profiles) fixed up before taking delivery.

----------

